# nurse job in american hospital dubai



## Jhayven (Jun 13, 2015)

has anyone here tried to apply as nurse in american hospital dubai? is it really usual for them that the recruitment process is very slow. Like it takes a month or so for them to inform you regarding the status of your application? I was interviewed last may 18 and they said they would contact after a week but until now they didn't contacted and when i followed up with them in their dept. they said to call back and to call back again.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - they are normally like this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jhayven (Jun 13, 2015)

hi are you woking there right now?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jhayven said:


> hi are you woking there right now?


Hi,
No - our friends managed to escape!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NXY (Aug 29, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No - our friends managed to escape!
> Cheers
> Steve


Doesn't sound like a god place to work.


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Jhayven said:


> has anyone here tried to apply as nurse in american hospital dubai? is it really usual for them that the recruitment process is very slow. Like it takes a month or so for them to inform you regarding the status of your application? I was interviewed last may 18 and they said they would contact after a week but until now they didn't contacted and when i followed up with them in their dept. they said to call back and to call back again.


Hi,

May I know if you succeeded in American Hospital??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

minameee said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if you succeeded in American Hospital??


They last logged into this site on 14th June 2015!


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Stevesolar said:


> They last logged into this site on 14th June 2015!


I see.

Are you working at american hospital?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

minameee said:


> I see.
> 
> Are you working at american hospital?


No - I am not


----------

